# Indicator rigs



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

How do you guys set up your indicator rigs for steelhead?

I typically will use a 9ft tapered leader, and will tie in a swivel at around 7.5 ft. Then I attach my tippet to the swivel, which is anywhere from 18 to 36 inches in length. Ill attach my indicator directly to the leader with a bb shot just above the swivel. How am I doing? No idea if this is the best method or not. I typically indicator fish with my noodle rod so this is obviously a bit different. .

Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

That rig will fish just fine! I use the same exact setup, except I keep my shot below the swivel. This way if I get snagged up and have to break the line at least I'll save the swivel and the rest of my leader. 

Occasionally I'll leave the tag end on the knot connecting the swivel and tippet and attach my split shot to that, this way if the shot gets snagged up it'll just slide off and I won't lose any flies. Most of the time though the swivel seems to be too far away from the fly(s) so I end up just putting the shot right on the tippet a little closer to the fly and not the tag end.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I use a similar setup but instead of a swivel I use a perfection loop in the end of the leader and then attach 24&#8221; of 8lb flouro with a perfection loop and then 18&#8221; of tippet to that, then the fly. The advantage of this is it gives you a knot 18&#8221; above the fly that you put your split shot above so it doesn&#8217;t slip.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

I am going to try the thingamaleader ... or at least the concept. I am going to use the upper portion 5-7ft) of my tapered leaders(older cut down ones ) and attach rubber bobber stops on each side of a thingamabobber. Not sure if this will work but might be worth a shot. 

Should put me around 9ft in length from leader butt to fly.. Not sure how that is for length. If fishing deeper water I can always make my tippet longer. From what I understand, it seems ideal to keep as much fly line off the water?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Learn to watch your line without any indicator.

It called "high sticking" and you will catch more fish.


----------



## Liquid Assets (Jul 6, 2008)

Yakphisher said:


> Learn to watch your line without any indicator.
> 
> It called "high sticking" and you will catch more fish.


Not only catch more fish but in MHO, it's more fun too. That's just me though so take it with a grain of salt, but at least try it, you never know what you might like. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

How would you set your leader/ tippet up for tight line nymphing? Would imagine you might need some weight to keep the line tight. .?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

